# [Heisec] "Spiegel": BND weitet Internet-Überwachung aus



## Newsfeed (16 Juni 2013)

Der BND liest mit: Nicht nur die amerikanische NSA, auch der deutsche Auslandsgeheimdienst kundschaftet internationalen Mailverkehr aus. Nun soll die Netzüberwachung sogar ausgebaut werden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 

 

 

 












Weiterlesen...


----------

